# Cabelas CZN fly rod



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anybody have experience with this rod? I'm specifically looking at the 3wt 9'6". I've always been a fan of longer rods. Not many reviews online, but they sound promising. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-CZN-Series-Rods/711817.uts


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd be interested in any info on those rods myself. I'm in the market for a nymphing rod also. ( I may choose the 10 ft 4 wt) I was hoping to get into a Cabela"s store and look at one before purchasing it. I'm really not in a huge rush and was waiting for a good sale price ----but I already have a reel and line waiting for a rod. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Same here. I have the reel and line for a 3wt. Gonna try and hold out for another sale. They were recently for $129, but ended last week.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Mad River Outfitter is running a special on one of the TFO rods right now -$79. I think they are normally $99. but they are 5wt and 6wt. rods.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the 9'6" 3wt and love it. Originally wanted the 10ft 4wt but at the time the 3wt was on sale for a much lower price so I jumped on that instead. Happy I did. 

For a Cabelas rod I am quite impressed. I primarily use it on medium and large-ish trout streams(think Neshannock and Oil in PA). Great nymphing and dry fly stick, and can throw small streamers if needed as well. Decent rod for panfish and small bass......but I usually use other rods for those species. 

I use the same reel/line with my 7'6" 3wt.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

fishinnick said:


> I have the 9'6" 3wt and love it. Originally wanted the 10ft 4wt but at the time the 3wt was on sale for a much lower price so I jumped on that instead. Happy I did.
> 
> For a Cabelas rod I am quite impressed. I primarily use it on medium and large-ish trout streams(think Neshannock and Oil in PA). Great nymphing and dry fly stick, and can throw small streamers if needed as well. Decent rod for panfish and small bass......but I usually use other rods for those species.
> 
> I use the same reel/line with my 7'6" 3wt.


Perfect thanks for the input. Next time it's on sale I'll pick one up.


----------



## joetuph (Jun 6, 2014)

I have the 10ft 4wt, it's my goto nymphing rod for sure(when the situation allows), I was also pleasantly surprised by the quality of it!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info, those two glowing reviews make me want to order one today, thanks. I'll be getting one soon-- hopefully on sale. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Garhtr if you happen to see a sale let me know. I'll do the same.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Indybio72 said:


> Garhtr if you happen to see a sale let me know. I'll do the same.


Will do-- I can't believe I missed the last sale, I've had my eye on those rods for quite some time and was waiting for a good deal. 
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------

